# Form 1005 Urgent guidance needed please



## caliboy89 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone

Hope you all are doing good.

Well I am having serious problem here.

I am currently on BVA with no "work rights". I applied for PR (was granted BVC with full work rights) which comes into effect effect after 1 month. So I lodged form 1005 to "grant work rights" showing financial hardship as the reason. 

Now DIBP rejected my request and told me to wait until next month as I will automatically be granted work rights until PR is processed.

Now I want to know if there is anyway I can appeal? AAT? Ministerial intervention? Federal court?

Please tell me what are my options?

Regards


----------



## lenny2017 (Feb 16, 2017)

@Caliboy89 - what happened with your case?

Does anyone know the average processing time for 1005 applications now in 2017? 
I've found that in 2011 it took something like 1 day to 2 weeks based on old forum chats.

Any assistance would be great.

Len


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

lenny2017 said:


> @Caliboy89 - what happened with your case?
> 
> Does anyone know the average processing time for 1005 applications now in 2017?
> I've found that in 2011 it took something like 1 day to 2 weeks based on old forum chats.
> ...


Sorry I dont have an answer to your query. But I am curious to know what was your substantial visa?

Could you advise on whether a student can apply for Work rights on financial hardship grounds? 

Note: I was on subclass 573 visa till Nov 2017, when the Bridging Visa was granted. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> ...


Your problem will be solved next month automatically and yet you want to explore the possibilities of AAT , ministerial intervention and even Federal court ?

Do you really believe that the moment you write to any of them, they will immediately take up your case and give you a decision in your favour?
By the time anyone even gets to look at it, the month will be over, and your problem will no longer exist

Try to survive till the end of the month and start working from next month 
Don't waste your energy on this adventure and instead concentrate on finding a better job in case you have one already lined up

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

caliboy89 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> ...





You want to appeal by saying I have financial hardships?

If you say so, if you are on student visa, you yourself giving them opportunity to reject your plea.

30 days you have to wait.

Even you appeal, I guess they do not bother considering it unless you have life threatening circumstances surrounded you as its a matter of a month

Good luck


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

lenny2017 said:


> @Caliboy89 - what happened with your case?
> 
> Does anyone know the average processing time for 1005 applications now in 2017?
> I've found that in 2011 it took something like 1 day to 2 weeks based on old forum chats.
> ...





JP Mosa said:


> You want to appeal by saying I have financial hardships?
> 
> If you say so, if you are on student visa, you yourself giving them opportunity to reject your plea.
> 
> ...


Makes sense!
However, could you or someone else clarify what is the logic behind 30 days? I have read few posts in this forum and elsewhere that the bridging visa will activate in 30 days.. I dont see anything in the grant letter about this. My student Visa expires in Nov 2017.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

a.Afridi said:


> Makes sense!
> However, could you or someone else clarify what is the logic behind 30 days? I have read few posts in this forum and elsewhere that the bridging visa will activate in 30 days.. I dont see anything in the grant letter about this. My student Visa expires in Nov 2017.



BVs come into effect once the substantial visa expires, as far as I know


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Your problem will be solved next month automatically and yet you want to explore the possibilities of AAT , ministerial intervention and even Federal court ?
> 
> Cheers





JP Mosa said:


> You want to appeal by saying I have financial hardships?
> 
> Good luck


I think, given the date of the OP's post, that this issue is in the past...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kaju said:


> I think, given the date of the OP's post, that this issue is in the past...



Yep!
I dint see the date)))


----------

